
Olympics Committee Says Non-Sponsors Are Banned from Tweeting About the Olympics - choult
http://gizmodo.com/olympics-committee-says-non-sponsors-are-banned-from-tw-1784344194
======
pedalpete
The Olympics have always been protective of their brand. I was doing some
research a few weeks ago because my start-up
([https://doarama.com](https://doarama.com)) is creating some 3d maps of
events at the Rio games and wanted to make sure I wasn't going to get on the
wrong side of the games.

My research resulted in this discovery that the Olympic rings are no longer
under trademark protection (according to Wikipedia)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Olympic_Rings.svg](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Olympic_Rings.svg)
I don't see how they can ban anybody from tweeting about the Olympics as it is
news.

It would be nice for the Olympic committee not to just throw out these empty
threats.

~~~
steve19
Sorry buddy, the IOC like Disney get what they want (or pay for):

[http://www.inta.org/TrademarkBasics/FactSheets/Pages/Protect...](http://www.inta.org/TrademarkBasics/FactSheets/Pages/ProtectionofOlympicTrademarks.aspx)

------
drivingmenuts
The Olympics aren't hugely relevant anymore. We'd all be far better off just
ignoring the games and focusing on the corruption that establishes them in the
first place.

------
rurban
What could possibly go wrong with this :)

It will not only work, is non-enforcable, it is also totally against the
spirit of the olympic games.

------
JustUhThought
Double-plus good!

